# New to TPU - Advice on a new system I snagged for £300



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello everyone I'm new to TPU and relatively new to PC gaming. I managed to get a great deal on a privately advertised gaming PC which I'll be collecting next Friday (see specs which I have filled out)

I currently game on just an XBox 360 so it should be a nice step up  It was only £300 for everything listed there and it has a legitimate copy of windows 8 included.

I have plans for the build and wanted to run them by you guys.

Change out the processor to an FX - 8350
Add better cooling in the form of either an H80 or H100
Get faster memory
Add an SSD or two
Possibly change out the GFX card for something meatier

Obviously on my budget I can't do all of these at once so I wondered which one you would deem to be the most benficial upgrade/change?

Thanks


----------



## RCoon (Nov 22, 2012)

RAM is more than reasonable, gfx is 600 what? if its 660 or above, then thats just fine(midrange) as it is, 670 is wonderful for 1080p if you want to go that route of nvidia. You dont need to touch that psu for now.
Processor is alright, 8350 would be a large upgrade, but i personally would put an SSD to the top of the list, you would see more of a difference with that/those. 128 is more than enough for OS and software. I'd recommend a second for your favored games, though i have so many i drop them all on a 2TB HDD and cant complain.
SSD>CPU>CPU COOLER>GFX


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 22, 2012)

I wouldn't change a thing until you have used it and see if it meets/exceeds your needs. Welcome to TPU. Although the first thing I would nab would be an SSD.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 22, 2012)

RCoon said:


> RAM is more than reasonable, gfx is 600 what? if its 660 or above, then thats just fine(midrange) as it is, 670 is wonderful for 1080p if you want to go that route of nvidia. You dont need to touch that psu for now.
> Processor is alright, 8350 would be a large upgrade, but i personally would put an SSD to the top of the list, you would see more of a difference with that/those. 128 is more than enough for OS and software. I'd recommend a second for your favored games, though i have so many i drop them all on a 2TB HDD and cant complain.
> SSD>CPU>CPU COOLER>GFX



Oops, meant to put GTX 660...edited now. I'm thinking of an OCZ Vertex 4 128gb initially then based on reviews and price. Any good?

How would an 8350 fare with the current cooling for a small OC to 4.6Ghz ? Thanks

(Edit - thanks for the welcome Jr and yes I intend to give it a good work out before I decide on any potential upgrades. I think he makes a good point on the SSD though, a nice snappy OS would be very nice)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

I definitely say yes to the ssd upgrade, as that will make your system feel so much faster/snappier by it self.  I had a 128gb Vertex 4, and it was crazy fast.  I haven't heard the same horror stories of the newer OCZ as I did with the older ones. I also favor the Samsung 830 ssds (and thus the newer 840/840 pros), crazy good and reliable.  The 660 is no slouch, and it should hold up very well at 1080p for most games.

Add: After using an ssd for about 2 years, I installed Windows 7 on my old hdd, and it horrendously slow, in every aspect.  Going from hdd to ssd is really nice.  but I'd say to get a big enough one, 256 or there abouts to be able to put your OS, programs, and even a few games.  no sense in getting an ssd and then throwing everything on the hdd, as some have done (i even did before when limited by space )


----------



## RCoon (Nov 22, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> Oops, meant to put GTX 660...edited now. I'm thinking of an OCZ Vertex 4 128gb initially then based on reviews and price. Any good?
> 
> How would an 8350 fare with the current cooling for a small OC to 4.6Ghz ? Thanks



Samsung drives are awesome - i bought an OCZ agility 3 60gb as my first ssd upgrade when they were first released, and im still using it now for legacy software backups, it runs like a champ. I can say the Sandisk Pro's are pretty damn good, the Corsair Force 3's are also good for the price. A lot of enthusiasts i know roll with the samsung SSD's and the Crucial M4's are very popular for Operating System. (Due to fast read speed, and not needing the fast write speed).

I can get my 8350 at 4.7ghz on my H80 water cooler, and that hits 54 degrees on benchmarks. AMD FX's max safe temps are 62degrees. If you're looking to breach towards those speeds, im relatively sure you would want/need a closed loop water cooler like the H80 or above, im not sure what you can achieve on air - just keep it below 60 degrees


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 22, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I definitely say yes to the ssd upgrade, as that will make your system feel so much faster/snappier by it self.  I had a 128gb Vertex 4, and it was crazy fast.  I haven't heard the same horror stories of the newer OCZ as I did with the older ones. I also favor the Samsung 830 ssds (and thus the newer 840/840 pros), crazy good and reliable.  The 660 is no slouch, and it should hold up very well at 1080p for most games.
> 
> Add: After using an ssd for about 2 years, I installed Windows 7 on my old hdd, and it horrendously slow, in every aspect.  Going from hdd to ssd is really nice.  but I'd say to get a big enough one, 256 or there abouts to be able to put your OS, programs, and even a few games.  no sense in getting an ssd and then throwing everything on the hdd, as some have done (i even did before when limited by space )



Good to know, I can't believe the price of SSDs have come down so much since the last time I was looking, dreaming of PC gaming lol


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 22, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I wouldn't change a thing until you have used it and see if it meets/exceeds your needs. Welcome to TPU. Although the first thing I would nab would be an SSD.



This, totally.


Changing the CPU would be a waste of money to be honest... for the gains it'd net you the money would be better spent else ware... same goes for RAM upgrades.



However, a solid PSU that isn't just "800w" would sound like a much, much better idea.... 

Thought about that route yet?


Edit:

Also, a nice CPU cooler seeing as those AC units aren't the best, at all, and are usually noisy while doing a sub-par job.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 22, 2012)

XL-R8R said:


> This, totally.
> 
> 
> Changing the CPU would be a waste of money to be honest... for the gains it'd net you the money would be better spent else ware... same goes for RAM upgrades.
> ...



Yeh I need to find out precisely which PSU it is and whether it needs to be changed out for a solid corsair unit or the like.

Ideally I want a quiet but powerful cooler, not really too fussed if its water or air just as long as it fits in the HAF 912 and allows me to clock the snot out of the processor  Any ideas on some good ones people?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 22, 2012)

Get SSD, check www.hotukdeals.com to get one at good price, or pray Amazon does another £100 for M4 "Black Friday" deal


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 22, 2012)

Any good cooler suggestions meeting my requirements 2 posts above peeps?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 22, 2012)

If you already paid that money (which is a very good deal) just relax and see what the machine is capable of as it is. It really depends on what games are you playing, what are your expectations and how much money you are prepared to put in it on top of what you got. A SSD would indeed be a good start if money is burning in your pocket.

Welcome here!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 22, 2012)

Try out the rig first to see what you actually need to upgrade. If it was me, the cpu would be the first to go. Hell a Phenom II x6 would be a hell of a upgrade to the fx4 series. And welcome to the best damn site on the net.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> Any good cooler suggestions meeting my requirements 2 posts above peeps?



I believe that 912 has space for 2 120mm fans on the top, so you could throw up an H100/i or the like, or a single fan cooler h60/80 on the exhaust 120mm fan.  That's if you want to go with closed water.


----------



## qubit (Nov 22, 2012)

You put "Windows 8 Home Premium 64 Bit" in your specs. There's no such animal, only Windows 8 and Windows 8 Pro. So, are you sure that's legit, or was it a typo?


----------



## STCNE (Nov 22, 2012)

If you're new to PC gaming, spend that money on some games. If you're going to be using the computer just for gaming see how it does with whatever games you play and go from there. You've got a really nice PC there and there isn't anything really calling for an upgrade IMO.

Though if you're going to do something I'd first make sure you've got a good name brand PSU in there, and then I'd go for the SSD. Depending on what you use the PC for you may not get much, if anything, out of a CPU or GPU upgrade. I'd suggest using it as is for a few months before deciding on anything. You'll know what needs upgrading by that point. 

And you got a really nice deal on that PC. congratz


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow alot of responses since I last looked, I'm going to like it here I can tell

Where to start...

@ Crap Daddy - Yeh it's an awesome deal and he's a really nice guy. I have a good selection of games already to try it out with (next weekends going to be a hoot) These include BF3, Borderlands 2, Gta series, FIFA 13, Crysis 2, Crysis, Witcher 1 & 2 and a few others so just need the hardware now  I'm thinking a good brand name PSU and at least an SSD for the OS.

@ Madshot - Thanks for the welcome and I think I'm just going to clock this processor as hard as I can until I feel the need to upgrade. Hell, I'm coming from a 30fps console @720p to a nicer system running at 1080p 

@ manofthem - That's good info to know as I'm not familiar with the case so thanks for that.

@ Qubit - Not sure which one it is until I get it next Friday but I shall edit it to just Windows 8

@ STCNE - Thanks for the congratz and I'm chuffed. Also I'm pretty much going to do what you said and maybe just make sure it has a solid PSU in it.

EDIT - When I get the system up and running next Friday I shall post a few pics and benchies just to share with you lot and celebrate the fact that I will finally be a PC Gamer lol


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 28, 2012)

So the fun begins on Friday when I pick up the PC. However I have subsequently found out that the PSU is a steaming pile of crap.

800w Storm PSU......no, I'd never heard of it eiher 

He assures me he has played BF3 on ultra for hours on end and has stress tested it without a hitch but it doesn't rest easy with me.
Therefore, it will be the first part I change. I need recommendations for good PSUs under £80 that would handle future upgrades -

Overclocked FX 8350
2 x SSDs
2 x HDDs
1 x BluRay
GTX 670 or HD 7970
5 x LED Fans
2 x 8gb DDR 3 Sticks

Any help would be much appreciated. Amazon UK or ebuyer would be my etailers of choice.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 28, 2012)

I hope the ram is DDR3 and not 3 kits of 2x8GB DDR (just kidding)

Looks good my friend. Corsair or Seasonic 650W or above would be plenty. 750W or above for future. Also 1 bigger SSD would be fine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2012)

Get a better PSU ASAP. Skip the SSD for now. Don't go cheap on the PSU. All those goodies will be a garbage if a cheap PSU frys them.


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 28, 2012)

Corsair TX750M 750W Modular PSU | Ebuyer.com


Link for you, Sir.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2012)

XL-R8R said:


> Corsair TX750M 750W Modular PSU | Ebuyer.com
> 
> 
> Link for you, Sir.



No. Get a Seasonic or something with low ripple.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Nov 28, 2012)

Welcome!

What a bargain there... nice machine for the price.

Really, a SSD would be fantastic for your rig. But i think you should get a better PSU because you must protect all of your investments. 

I'm just throwing it out, but OCZ Vertex 4 prices are dropping and are great SSD's. Would be a really nice upgrade. 

If you don't mind, i'll give you a air cooler suggestion: EVGA Superclock (i think it's compatible with AM3+...)


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 28, 2012)

Its the only thing I'm buying initially, those other parts are just prospective upgrades that I would like the PSU to handle when the time comes and yes I realise the importance of the PSU.

What does low ripple mean mailman?


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No. Get a Seasonic or something with low ripple.



Post a link then, MM lol


For the choice of units on eBuyer, and his budget, not much comes close to the Corsair.


Besides, this unit doesn't have any noticeable problems with ripple, as you suggest. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/TX750M/

Quote:  Ripple/noise suppression is very good on all rails, regardless the load and the operating temperature. Overall excellent performance here, which can easily compete with the Seasonic-made Corsair TX units.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> Its the only thing I'm buying initially, those other parts are just prospective upgrades that I would like the PSU to handle when the time comes and yes I realise the importance of the PSU.
> 
> What does low ripple mean mailman?



Thats a lot to go over. However low ripple means "steady" or "clean" power. High ripple means "rough" or "dirty" power. It leads to instability and degradation of components. All PC's are designed to take some ripple. Its not the end all. But its something that can be a real pain in the butt if you start OCing and such.........which you will if you stay on TPU.



XL-R8R said:


> Post a link then, MM lol
> 
> 
> For the choice of units on eBuyer, and his budget, not much comes close to the Corsair.
> ...



Why "compete" when you can just buy a decent Seasonic?


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 28, 2012)

You still aren't posting a link to one from the sites hes said he can buy from... 

Instead, why don't you give him some constructive help instead of complaining about the Corsairs "ripple issues" that aren't shown to be true? 



Help the guy out.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2012)

XL-R8R said:


> You still aren't posting a link to one from the sites hes said he can buy from...
> 
> Instead, why don't you give him some constructive help instead of complaining about the Corsairs "ripple issues" that aren't shown to be true?
> 
> ...



Because I don't live in the UK. Don't know what he has near him.

Look for a Seasonic X series Gold.


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 28, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> Any help would be much appreciated. Amazon UK or ebuyer would be my etailers of choice.



Pretty much sums it up. 



Corsair unit still has my vote as nothing, for the price, comes close.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2012)

XL-R8R said:


> Pretty much sums it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair unit still has my vote as nothing, for the price, comes close.



Then he knows where to look for what I suggested.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 28, 2012)

XL-R8R said:


> Post a link then, MM lol
> 
> 
> For the choice of units on eBuyer, and his budget, not much comes close to the Corsair.
> ...



looks like we may have a winner I have to wait a week until I can get it.  Will be running the PC at stock and possibly undervolted until then lol. Wish me luck 

I'll still post pics and benchies on Friday as it's all part of the fun


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Then he knows where to look for what I suggested.



I somehow expected more from a 14000 post TPU regular. :shadedshu





You wont go far wrong with the Corsair unit, PACMAN, its very solid for the price you pay.... I'm struggling to beat it while continuing my search for a better unit in your price range.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> looks like we may have a winner I have to wait a week until I can get it.  Will be running the PC at stock and possibly undervolted until then lol. Wish me luck
> 
> I'll still post pics and benchies on Friday as it's all part of the fun



So your going to undervolt the system? Why?


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Nov 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So your going to undervolt the system? Why?



+1

Any possible benefits from undervolting? I can't see one.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 28, 2012)

That will be fine and has a nice warranty. I appreciate everyones help....mailman, make peace not war

I'm undervolting whilst on the crappy PSU for a week. Can get the new PSU next Friday. Would that not reduce load on the sub par PSU?


----------



## XL-R8R (Nov 28, 2012)

PatoRodrigues said:


> +1
> 
> Any possible benefits from undervolting? I can't see one.



I'll speculate by saying the possible reasons are somewhere along the following lines: heat and power usage.


Heat for obvious reasons (a lack of sufficient cooling/ventilation no doubt)

Electricity bills can be high in the winter and saving money is never a bad thing... if he plans on running his rig a lot, the savings will mount up in the end. 


Could be totally wrong though lol





Edit: I am wrong!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> That will be fine and has a nice warranty. I appreciate everyones help....mailman, make peace not war
> 
> I'm undervolting whilst on the crappy PSU for a week. Can get the new PSU next Friday.



Dont do that. Do you know your way around a bios? You seem pretty green man. Take your time.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 28, 2012)

I know a few bits and can follow guides lol. Maybe I'll just leave it and try it as it comes....From what I gather it's alot of heat that can show up the poor PSUs as glue melts and trips other stuff. Its cold here in the UK so should be fine or a week.(He prays)


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2012)

No need to undervolt with that system. Yeah, the PSU in there isn't the greatest but I'm sure it easily handles your system the way it is. Getting a new PSU first is a good choice though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> I know a few bits and can follow guides lol. Maybe I'll just leave it and try it as it comes....From what I gather it's alot of heat that can show up the poor PSUs as glue melts and trips other stuff. Its cold here in the UK so should be fine or a week.(He prays)



Just leave it alone. Don't OC until you get the new PSU......even then TAKE YOUR TIME. As Erocker said you won't be peaking it out so you should be fine for a week.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 28, 2012)

OK cool....I'll let you guys know how it goes. How many different games will I be able to try out in a 50 hr period? Guess we will find out soon


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> OK cool....I'll let you guys know how it goes. How many different games will I be able to try out in a 50 hr period? Guess we will find out soon



Next thread: OMG A VIRUS WIPED OUT MY OS! WHAT DO!


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Next thread: OMG A VIRUS WIPED OUT MY OS! WHAT DO!



I can see you're trouble  I'm sure MSE will suffice and these are genuine games not anything to do with skull & crossbones or glacier ordinance surveys (ice...o....hunt)

I want to support the platform not hinder it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 28, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> I can see you're trouble  I'm sure MSE will suffce and these are genuine games not anything to do with skull & crossbones or glacier ordinance surveys (ice...o....hunt)
> 
> I want to support the platform not hinder it



Ah ok. I'm starting to like you. 

Pro tip: Mix MSE real time scanning with Malwarebytes passive scan. Those two together are like beer and steak. Just DO NOT RUN BOTH REAL TIME! Only MSE.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 28, 2012)

One last question, come friday I will have 2 monitors and the os is windows 8. If I connect 1 monitor via dvi and 1 monitor via hdmi to the gtx 660 will it show the 2 screens (ie Metro on one and desktop on the other) straight away or will I need to do something?


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 3, 2012)

*UPDATE -*

Hi guys, I collected the system on Friday and have been testing/playing with it all weekend. 

*Bad Points*

The PSU is really crappy, can only just about handle the system but low power on most rails (it's getting changed out for a corsair unit on Friday )

The cooler is not great but at least its not horrendously noisy

No top fan 200 fan in the case

System ran like crap on Windows 8 (probably some weird driver conflict)

*Good Points*
It runs on Windows 7 like a champ

It's running all my games really smoothly and the graphics just look amazing in comparison to what I had on Xbox 360

The monitor is nice and gives real sharp, ghost free image

It came with a Fallout 3 bobblehead and a hitman statuette (Yay  )

I think it's going to be a good clocking chip, I had it stable on prime at 4.7Ghz 1.36v for 2 hrs....just temps letting me down because of the cooler and worried about PSU

Motherboard is updated to latest bios and is Vishera ready, Bios is really nice and quick

I am in gaming heaven   

Graphics card is dead silent, even in Crysis with 8xAA 1080p and BF3 Ultra 4xAA. Haven't tried ocing it yet, haven't needed to


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

The Arctic Freezer Rev 2.0 is a junk cooler. I have owned two from previous builds and they could never keep anything cool. Get a Hyper 212+ evo or maybe a AIO Water unit if you can afford it.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The Arctic Freezer Rev 2.0 is a junk cooler. I have owned two from previous builds and they could never keep anything cool. Get a Hyper 212+ evo or maybe a AIO Water unit if you can afford it.



I will be getting an h100 or h80, this chip will utilize them I feel. But first I must get a decent PSU. Don't want to deny this thing the power it needs, especially if I go to an 8 core eventually.

I honestly feel with a good PSU and good cooling this chip will easily get to 5GHz. It's fast enough now so I'm really looking forward to pushing it


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> *UPDATE -*
> 
> Hi guys, I collected the system on Friday and have been testing/playing with it all weekend.
> 
> ...



PSU Sounds like a bummer, but all in all it sounds pretty sweet for £300 man, nice work and hope the PSU does you proud when it comes to it, those chips can OC nicely once you get a good aftermarket cooler. Sounds like you dont actually need to do a great deal to fulfill your needs, just keep her well fed on watts and nicely cooled


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't see a reason to overclock anymore honestly unless you are folding or something.

@Pacman are you gonna play BF3?


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't see a reason to overclock anymore honestly unless you are folding or something.
> 
> @Pacman are you gonna play BF3?



Eventually, I just keep trying different games and gawping at the graphics at the moment . I have quite a few on Steam and and a few more on Origin to try out and then I'll be actually playing something properly, so BF3 could be my multiplayer game of choice .

EDIT - When I played Crysis and BF3 my jaw dropped a few times lol)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't see a reason to overclock anymore honestly unless you are folding or something.
> 
> @Pacman are you gonna play BF3?



I would OC that 4100 due to its lower performance in gaming to a stock 3570K. You gotta remember MM that you have a higher end chip than a 110$ quad.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/700?vs=701


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> Eventually, I just keep trying different games and gawping at the graphics at the moment . I have quite a few on Steam and and a few more on Origin to try out and then I'll be actually playing something properly, so BF3 could be my multiplayer game of choice .



I highly recommend jumping on the TPU Teamspeak 3 server with us, we play plenty of games, and most of us could assist if you did want to OC something or offer any sound advice. It's also great fun to make fun of the british on there


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would OC that 4100 due to its lower performance in gaming to a stock 3570K. You gotta remember MM that you have a higher end chip than a 110$ quad.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/700?vs=701



Yeh this chip needs as much free performance as you can get from it but it certainly feels very snappy, even at 4.4Ghz.

@RCoon - Thanks for that I may take you up on that offer at some point, just let me finish drooling


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> Yeh this chip needs as much free performance as you can get from it but it certainly feels very snappy, even at 4.4Ghz.
> 
> @RCoon - Thanks for that I may take you up on that offer at some point, just let me finish drooling



The 8350 will be a great upgrade for this machine and the price is not too bad. I personally am going to get a 5800K APU once I start back building my HTPC.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> Yeh this chip needs as much free performance as you can get from it but it certainly feels very snappy, even at 4.4Ghz.
> 
> @RCoon - Thanks for that I may take you up on that offer at some point, just let me finish drooling



While it is cheap as chips and moderately low end compared to the latest chips, it is still an AWESOME gaming chip for the price, but i think you would drool a little more if you got yourself AMD's latest chips, which dont cost much more (everyone else will scream at you to get a 3570k or above if you ever think about upgrading). I couldnt be happier with my 8350, it eats all my gaves alive with 60fps and above.
As far as I'm aware there is a huge clock potential in the FX 4100, I'll be online from 7pm GMT onwards tonight.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> Yeh this chip needs as much free performance as you can get from it but it certainly feels very snappy, even at 4.4Ghz.
> 
> @RCoon - Thanks for that I may take you up on that offer at some point, just let me finish drooling



Yeah if you are gonna OC you should come on TS with us. There are a few older members on there that can really help you from making mistakes. Just don't act like a dick.......if you are that kinda person they will make short work of you.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah if you are gonna OC you should come on TS with us. There are a few older members on there that can really help you from making mistakes. Just don't act like a dick.......if you are that kinda person they will make short work of you.



Correction, MailMan will make short work of you


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would OC that 4100 due to its lower performance in gaming to a stock 3570K. You gotta remember MM that you have a higher end chip than a 110$ quad.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/700?vs=701



My chip is higher end? I thought it was old by TPU standards. 



RCoon said:


> Correction, MailMan will make short work of you



You would be surprised. Some of the other members can be BRUTAL if you get out of line. I can be the voice of reason!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah if you are gonna OC you should come on TS with us. There are a few older members on there that can really help you from making mistakes. Just don't act like a dick.......if you are that kinda person they will make short work of you.



Yea dave is a really good person to talk to on these chips and others. He is TPU's motherboard reviewer and he OCs these things 24/7.... come to think of it I think he lives in his basement like dr jekyll performing mad experiments on PC hardware LOLZ j/k


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea dave is a really good person to talk to on these chips and others. He is TPU's motherboard reviewer and he OCs these things 24/7.... come to think of it I think he lives in his basement like dr jekyll performing mad experiments on PC hardware LOLZ j/k



Yup. And then you have Crazyeyes and Erocker who are pretty good too. Not to take anything away from other members but Dave, Erocker and Crazyeyes are the only three that will take the time to help you out when it comes to OC. I help where I can with trouble shooting other things when I can. My knowlage can be limited however.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2012)

I can certainly help with OC'ing FX chips, but mailman is right, Dave and erocker helped me out a great deal with OC'ing my graphics and have a vast amount of knowledge you can tap into


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 3, 2012)

This place is awesome, PC gaming is awesome and Xmas is just around the corner. I'm a happy man and my gf loves me more now because she can play Wow on Ultra lol.

What could possibly go wrong........cue el cheapo PSU blowing up taking out all the components, burning down the xmas tree and presents in the process and my GF dumps me.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> This place is awesome, PC gaming is awesome and Xmas is just around the corner. I'm a happy man and my gf loves me more now because she can play Wow on Ultra lol.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong........cue el cheapo PSU blowing up taking out all the components, burning down the xmas tree and presents in the process and my GF dumps me.



Yeah be gentle with that PSU man, you have some nice components in there. It wouldnt be christmas if something didnt go wrong!


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 3, 2012)

Just going to test Bad Company 2....I loved the first one on 360, lets see what......wow, you mean Haggards face really wasn't meant to be that jagged around the edges? DX11 max details makes the xbox look like a fisher price toy, just saying


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> This place is awesome, PC gaming is awesome and Xmas is just around the corner. I'm a happy man and my gf loves me more now because she can play Wow on Ultra lol.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong........cue el cheapo PSU blowing up taking out all the components, burning down the xmas tree and presents in the process and my GF dumps me.



Leave the OC until AFTER you get a new PSU and some better cooling. When you do OC TAKE YOUR TIME WITH BABY STEPS. Baby steps in voltage, timings and have patients most importantly.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 3, 2012)

@PacMan

Been trying to keep up with your thread. You truly are getting top notch assistance here with Brandon & MailMan. Listen to the guys they know their back ends and can assist you in covering your own. As far as overclocking goes, don't, not on that cooler anyways(you found this out though already). For coolers, I say pick a few that are inexpensive and post them here. If you were to order online it would be through scan or ebuyer I presume?



TheMailMan78 said:


> When you do OC TAKE YOUR TIME WITH BABY STEPS



This is the first time I have ever seen the word "baby" with "overclock" in the same sentence.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My chip is higher end? I thought it was old by TPU standards.



Compared to a FX-4100 yes its higher end.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 3, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> Good to know, I can't believe the price of SSDs have come down so much since the last time I was looking, dreaming of PC gaming lol



Don't get used to it, and it is a good thing you got a taste of it before it is gone, and before you ask, it didn't die to consoles.

Casuals and their tablets/phones look to take everyone here out of the equation to a certain extent.  Well be glad to have anything left after a lot of the grim news to be had lately.

Anyway, glad to have you here at TPU.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 3, 2012)

Some people are recommending a 800W+ PSU on this thread. Can anyone give me legitiment reasons why?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> Some people are recommending a 800W+ PSU on this thread. Can anyone give me legitiment reasons why?



Not me sir.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> Some people are recommending a 800W+ PSU on this thread. Can anyone give me legitiment reasons why?



only recommendations i see are 650 and 750 for future proofing, though on my system I'm running 850watt for 2 cards and 8350


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 3, 2012)

RCoon said:


> only recommendations i see are 650 and 750 for future proofing, though on my system I'm running 850watt for 2 cards and 8350



Looks like I may have been reading in to a prior post wrong. In terms of futurerpoof, well I would hope that in the future, power requirements go down instead of up.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> Looks like I may have been reading in to a prior post wrong. In terms of futurerpoof, well I would hope that in the future, power requirements go down instead of up.



So far they look that way, and I'd like to think it would stay that way. Maybe when fabrication processes are as small as they can be and people start stacking cores on top of each other we'll start seeing an incline


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Dec 3, 2012)

wow was looking through the entire thread and you are getting great assistance, post some stuff here about your system like pics and such, that's such a killer deal for 300(E  sorry don't know how to type it)


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes it was an awesome deal considering I also got the monitor, keyboard, mouse, speakers, games & bobbleheads on top of the actual tower itself!!

I will post pics at some point, however I am starting to get man flu  Off to bed and hopefully I'll feel good to go again tomorrow.


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Dec 4, 2012)

I read all the topic. That's why i'm loving this forum more day after day... assistance here is amazing!

I hope you post some benchmarks when you OC that 4100 and GTX660. Wish you a good recovery!


----------

